# Does AAM support the "Tapatalk App" for forum browsing? It also runs on iPhones.



## askalot (16 Feb 2011)

I recently got myself an android phone and I'm wondering whether askaboutmoney supports the Tapatalk app for forum browsing? It also runs on iPhones.


----------



## Guest105 (16 Feb 2011)

What is Tapatalkat


----------



## askalot (16 Feb 2011)

cashier said:


> What is Tapatalkat


----------



## ajapale (16 Feb 2011)

I think he meant whats the *"**Tapatalk - Forum App on the iPhone**"?*


----------



## gebbel (17 Feb 2011)

I raised this one year ago:




gebbel said:


> OK so i was browsing the net on my iPod Touch earlier. I was prompted to download an application called Tapatalk when I went onto another vBulletin site, in this case AVForums. As many people will know, browsing standard format vBulletin sites (like this one) using the iPod (or indeed Windows Mobile etc.) is an often clumsy and cumbersome process.
> 
> Not so with the above application downloaded. Navigation is simplified and rapid. It works brilliantly with AVForums. I have no doubt that AAM would work equally well with it.
> 
> ...


 


ajapale said:


> I think he meant whats the *"**Tapatalk - Forum App on the iPhone**"?*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Feb 2011)

Hi folks

We don't have the technical resources to do these various projects. 

We are planning to switch from vBulletin over the coming months and we will review the decision at that stage.

Brendan


----------



## nai (17 Feb 2011)

Brendan - just out of interest why switch from vBulletin  ?


----------



## Satanta (17 Feb 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> We don't have the technical resources to do these various projects.


While I'm among the large numbers that would love to see a mobile version become available, it's very understandable that the technical constraints don't allow for it (at least at the moment). 

Smartphone use is picking up at an alarming rate (even more so with the improvements in VoIP technology and apps like Viber allowing for significant savings [note: coming to android soon]), so I'd expect to see the likes of vB et al provide mobile versions as a default in the near future (aimed specifically at sites like AAM run on a voluntary basis).

I'm also a little surprised to hear of a planned move away from vB. Have their been issues which have prompted this? Or is it more of a 'review of other options to be done' to see what else is out there?


----------



## RichInSpirit (12 Aug 2014)

I've been prompted a good few times about installing taptalk on Askaboutmoney.com. 
Downloaded it but from reading some reviews of it I'm a bit iffy about using it.
Is anyone else here using it and how do they find it.? 
Thanks


----------

